# Looking to connect with English speaking expats



## Emma Bowman (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm looking to connect with English speaking expats who can guide me how I can find a business or entrepreneur forum in Mexico please? I'm looking for franchise investors and need to know how would be the best way to connect with like minded individuals. But I don't know Mexico and I don't know the social media scene in Mexico so any tips you have would be appreciated. 

Thanks so much for your help. 

Emma


----------



## lloydpearsoniv (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been down here for 1 1/2 years. i can see what i can find for you. What type of business do you have as far as industry?


----------



## Emma Bowman (Sep 29, 2011)

lloydpearsoniv said:


> I have been down here for 1 1/2 years. i can see what i can find for you. What type of business do you have as far as industry?


Hi Lloyd, 

Thanks so much for your reply. The business is online. Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help. 

With best wishes, 
Emma


----------

